# North Harbour - Dobroyd Head Sun. 8th - early



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm thinking of going on an early paddle around the Balgowlah/Fairlight end of North Harbour, try and jig a squid or two, then troll along Fairlight, back across the bay at the end of the line of boats, past a little favourite fishing spot, then out around Dobroyd Head for look see.

Launching from the left hand side of the Marina off Gourlay Avenue - Balgowlah.

If the weather forecast is too be believed, the wind should die down after midnight & hopefully not pick up too much before mid morning and the showers are supposed to be 'developing' during the day - whatever that means......

Ideally I'll be on the water by 6am, so for me means I'll need to be at the car park some 20mins earlier. Attached a couple of maps of the area.
View attachment 1

View attachment 1


----------



## Bobfish (May 25, 2007)

Hey paulb,

Im keen for a paddle, so i might see you there. I checked that spot out recently and thought launching would be a hassle...have you put in there before?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll see you there at 0530 Paul.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi sbd

Make sure you go down Condamine St, turn left into New St and then left into Gourlay - don't try and launch from the reserve at the bottom of Condamine. I'll pm you my mobile & meet you at the end of Gourlay (just before the steep down hill section).

Paul


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Won't make your kick off time Paul, but hope to see you a bit later......


----------

